# διαφορά μεταξύ «αντίθετα από» και «αντίθετα με»



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας!

Υπάρχει διαφορά (στη χρήση ή στη σημασία) μεταξύ «αντίθετα από» και «αντίθετα με»;

Παράδειγμα: «Αντίθετα [με / από] τη δημόσια ρητορική η συμφωνία είναι πολύ κοντά.»


----------



## Perseas

Στο παράδειγμα το «αντίθετα με» ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
Υπάρχει και το «σε αντίθεση *με*» 

Και τα δύο σημαίνουν "contrary to, in contrast to" .
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/georgakas/search.html?lq=αντιθετα&sin=georgakas ③


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, Perseas.   



Perseas said:


> Στο παράδειγμα το «αντίθετα με» ταιριάζει καλύτερα.


Και ξέρεις γιατί; Εγώ δεν το ξέρω και δεν βρήκα ένδειξη.


----------



## Ellada39

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν νομίζω ότι το "αντιθετα από" χρησιμοποιείται! Σίγουρα στο παράδειγμα σου δεν ταιριάζει το "από ".
Θα το βρεις σε προταση, όταν ουσιαστικά το " από " δεν είναι ακολουθεί το "αντίθετα" αλλά ξεκινά το υπόλοιπο της πρότασης.
Π.χ. Κάνει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από αυτά που λέει.

Θεωρώ ότι έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι στο παράδειγμα σου το αντίθετα είναι επίρρημα, ενώ στο δικό μου είναι επίθετο. Χωρίς να ειμαι απόλυτα βέβαια!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο, Ellada39.

Έχεις δίκιο, το «αντίθετα» με «από» εμφανίζεται συχνότερα σαν επίθετο ή σαν ουσιαστικό.
Όμως υπάρχουν προτάσεις σε ελληνική εφημερίδα με «αντίθετα από» σε (πιστεύω) επιρρηματική λειτουργία του «αντίθετα». Π.χ. η εξής:

«Αντίθετα από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η Νέα Δημοκρατία παρουσιάζει μια εντυπωσιακή συσπείρωση της εκλογικής της βάσης της τάξης του 80%.»

Ίσως το «αντίθετα από» χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε συνδυασμό με το αντικείμενο (εδώ: ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) που είναι το αντίθετο του υποκείμενο της προτάσεις (εδώ: Νέα Δημοκρατία). Ενώ το «αντίθετα με» μπορεί επίσης να αναφέρεται σε αντίθεση του αντικείμενο με ρηματική έκφραση.  ???

Εναλλακτική υπόθεση: το «αντίθετα από» χρειάζεται δύο αντίθετα πράγματα του ίδιο είδος (δύο κόμματα, δύο άτομα, ...). Δεν χρησιμοποιείται για γενικότερη αντίθεση - αντίθετα από το «αντίθετα με». ???


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> «Αντίθετα από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η Νέα Δημοκρατία παρουσιάζει μια εντυπωσιακή συσπείρωση της εκλογικής της βάσης της τάξης του 80%.»


Εγώ εδώ θα έλεγα «σε αντίθεση με τον Σύριζα» ή «αντίθετα από ό,τι συμβαίνει στον Σύριζα».
Το «αντίθετα από τον Σύριζα» σίγουρα λέγεται, αλλά έχω επιφυλάξεις για το αν ταιριάζει σε επίσημο λόγο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο, Perseas.

Ακόμα μου λείπει θεωρία η οποία δηλώνει σε ποιες περιπτώσεις ταιριάζει το «αντίθετα από» (με «αντίθετα» ως επίρρημα).


----------



## Ellada39

διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, Perseas.
> 
> 
> Και ξέρεις γιατί; Εγώ δεν το ξέρω και δεν βρήκα ένδειξη.





διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο, Ellada39.
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο, το «αντίθετα» με «από» εμφανίζεται συχνότερα σαν επίθετο ή σαν ουσιαστικό.
> Όμως υπάρχουν προτάσεις σε ελληνική εφημερίδα με «αντίθετα από» σε (πιστεύω) επιρρηματική λειτουργία του «αντίθετα». Π.χ. η εξής:
> 
> «Αντίθετα από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η Νέα Δημοκρατία παρουσιάζει μια εντυπωσιακή συσπείρωση της εκλογικής της βάσης της τάξης του 80%.»
> 
> Ίσως το «αντίθετα από» χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε συνδυασμό με το αντικείμενο (εδώ: ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) που είναι το αντίθετο του υποκείμενο της προτάσεις (εδώ: Νέα Δημοκρατία). Ενώ το «αντίθετα με» μπορεί επίσης να αναφέρεται σε αντίθεση του αντικείμενο με ρηματική έκφραση.  ???
> 
> Εναλλακτική υπόθεση: το «αντίθετα από» χρειάζεται δύο αντίθετα πράγματα του ίδιο είδος (δύο κόμματα, δύο άτομα, ...). Δεν χρησιμοποιείται για γενικότερη αντίθεση - αντίθετα από το «αντίθετα με». ???



Πολύ λογικη ακούγεται  η σκέψη σου υποκειμένου και αντικειμενου. Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με σιγουριά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά για την αντίδραση, Ellada39.

Φυσικά στις γλώσσες πάντα υπάρχουν ασάφειες ... ωστόσο για πολλές περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν κανόνες.


----------



## Ellada39

διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ ξανά για την αντίδραση, Ellada39.
> 
> Φυσικά στις γλώσσες πάντα υπάρχουν ασάφειες ... ωστόσο για πολλές περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν κανόνες.


Είναι αλήθεια αυτό! Παρόλα αυτά οφείλω να σε συγχαρώ για τα εξαιρετικά ελληνικά σου!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αυτό ακούγεται σαν ωραίο κομπλιμέντο.


----------

